# Help for Newbie



## dibs450 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I am new to this forum, I am planning to apply for express entry system but I have a question that I had done my Msc in Computer Science from UK and then I switched to Hospitality Sector and did my Advanced Diploma in Hospitality Management from Australia. So I would appreciate if you guys can tell me that can I claim points for both the study or the highest degree will get the value? I have experience in both the field I worked as Analyst and now I am working as a Restaurant Manager so can I claim points from both the field?

Thanks in advance guys

Cheers


----------



## sheral singh (Jul 19, 2019)

dibs450 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I am planning to apply for express entry system but I have a question that I had done my Msc in Computer Science from UK and then I switched to Hospitality Sector and did my Advanced Diploma in Hospitality Management from Australia. So I would appreciate if you guys can tell me that can I claim points for both the study or the highest degree will get the value? I have experience in both the field I worked as Analyst and now I am working as a Restaurant Manager so can I claim points from both the field?
> 
> ...


Your profile is quite divided with experience. It seems to me, I may be wrong, your predominant experience is in hospitality. You must show your all the experience but in my view you would only get the points for the hospitality experience.


----------



## yaseen khan (Sep 10, 2019)

sir is there any program in canada without ielts one of consultant tell me i will deal you without ielts is it true


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You mean if there is a way to come to Canada without having to show you master at least a tiny bit of the English language?
Yes, you can immigrate to Quebec. There, they speak French and you can pass a French language test.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

yaseen khan said:


> sir is there any program in canada without ielts one of consultant tell me i will deal you without ielts is it true


That information is readily available on the GoC website. Why would you listen to a consultant who probably doesn't know a damned thing when you can go straight to the source and get the official word on this?


----------



## Neeraj Parashar (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi, 
Just wanted to know what would be the minimum CLB for Canada PR under Province Nomination?


----------

